# Empty sac, measuring 7 weeks



## charliebeagle

hello, I am very concerned, we went for our first scan yesterday thinking we were 9/10 weeks. the radiographer could not find anythin but an empty sac. I had an extenal and internal scan but nothing. I visited my doctor and she said that I coyhd of mixed my dates, the scan showed sac was 7 weeks along. even of my dates are wrong and I am only 7 weeks along, is there hope a baby might appear at my next scan. I an awaiting my hgc blood tests and will have a scan and blood test again next week. anyone experienced thus or heard of this happening. we have braced ourselves for the worst but have to wait a week. thanks


----------



## littleblonde

if your sac measured 5 weeks then i would say that you could have your dates wrong. But by 7 weeks a baby and heart beat would be present. Im hoping someone else can give you more positive news


----------



## charliebeagle

thanks for your reply, we have braced ourselves for the bad news next week, the worst o'is waiting until the scan next week. x


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi charliebeagle, unfortuantely i had the same thing happen to me back in may. My pregnancy was IVF so dates were certain. My scan at 6 weeks showed an empty sac with no fetal pole or heart beat. They said i had to wait 1 week and rescan. At the next scan there was no change and i had a blighted ovum diagnosed followed by a D&C. 

I completely understand how horrible this is. I think it is good to try and stay positive as you will find plenty of people who had dates miscalculated and went on to be fine at the next scan, but i also think your cautious approach is a good one, there is nothing to do but wait. It also does depend on how sure of your dates you are and whether your cycle was regular? Did they see a yolk sac on the scan, that can be an indicator that the pregnancy is just too early to see the fetal pole yet. Good luck, hope your week passes really quickly :hugs:


----------



## rainbowgroove

Hiya,
I had an empty sac at 8 weeks - was rescanned at 8+5 to find baby and heartbeat!
I hope everything works out for you xx


----------



## charliebeagle

thanks Gracie and rainbowgroove, it gives me some hope, but I can't but expect the worst. I get my hcg levels back today but I don't think that will give me much without comparing them with a new set. Monday seems so far away. fingers crossed, again thanks for both you messages it's very helpful and i will keep you updated. thanks


----------



## charliebeagle

just gotmy hgc levels back and they are 16,500 within the date range, fingers crossed the levels go up and something appears next week. if not it happened for a reason.


----------



## Wantabean

i really wish all the best for you!! i had empty sac wen i thought i was about 10weeks on and had to wait a week for another scan. unfortunately the second scan showed no change. hope its a positive outcome for you xxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

at 6 weeks I only had gestational sac + yolk sac but no fetal pole rescaned me at 7 weeks and there was the fetal pole and hb. fx that everything is well and you just mixed up your dates, and those hcg levels look great for that many weeks, praying the continue to go up for you!


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Hi,

I really hope that this turns out well for you and that you have a little bean on your next scan. 

You'll get a better idea after your blood test after 48 hours - your levels should double which is a really good sign of a healthy pregnancy.

I had a miscarriage in December. My initial scan showed an empty sac and then I was rescanned a week later to find that the sac had grown but was still empty. I was approximately 8 weeks pregnant but measuring 5. My levels weren't doubling and this was an indicator that something was wrong.

It was the hardest thing that I've ever experienced, and took a long time for me to get back to 'normal'. I found that these boards helped and also the miscarriage association.

I really hope that you have a positive outcome x x x


----------



## Aus_Amy

:hugs: charliebeagle how is it going?


----------



## picklepie

Hi what was the outcome? i hope it was good! i am going through the same thing - empty sac at 7 weeks (with a questionable yolk sac) - IVF - measuring 7 weeks too.


----------



## Heidi84

any news? I am in the same situation, waiting for another scan to find out what is goign on. Hope it turns out ok for all of us


----------

